# Duty Free Island



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Anybody bought from this seller? Hong Kong based - 'dutyfreeisland' on the bay.

Prices very good (am looking at a citizen) but given they are HK...

Mostly good feedback but the negative there is mentions counterfeit and google threw up some bad stuff but also lots of people saying they've used multiple times and it's all been kosher. Thread on WUS where most seem to be v positive.

Has anybody had any experience?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Maybe just a quirk, but I tend to stay with the Singapore eBay vendors more.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Used many times. Always gone direct though on their website and used FedEx shipping.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Never used them but with almost 6,000 positive comments against 12 negative I would consider them OK.. Even the negative comment that uses the ciunterfeit word does not say that they received a fake - I read that as someone wondering if they could be genuine at the price.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers, think the cheap prices just caused a bit of doubt! Ta


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

ProperTidy said:


> Cheers, think the cheap prices just caused a bit of doubt! Ta


As usual, "if it's too good to be true, it probably is". IMHO, best to stay within your comfort zone.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Yep i have used them and i have been impressed with them. They are also receptive to a little tweaking on the customs form


----------



## sdleeds (Apr 2, 2014)

normdiaz said:


> Maybe just a quirk, but I tend to stay with the Singapore eBay vendors more.


I second that always with dhl recorded express very good tracking service and very fast


----------

